# Don't recognise transaction code ulsterbank



## geri (20 Apr 2018)

Hello. Just wondering if anyone knows what this transaction code is. ACC-FST ACT MC. There's a debit from my Ulsterbank current account with this description. Thanks
Geri


----------



## Easeler (20 Apr 2018)

Is it 4 euro first active maintenance  account fee


----------



## geri (20 Apr 2018)

Hi. No it's for  €22.10. It's Ulster bank.
Geri


----------



## Brendan Burgess (20 Apr 2018)

I must say that "FST ACT" does look like First Active which was taken over by Ulster Bank. 

But best bet is to ring Ulster Bank.

Brendan


----------



## geri (20 Apr 2018)

Thanks. Yea I will call the bank on Monday. Thanks all.
Geri.


----------



## MiseÉire (21 Apr 2018)

Hi. I get the same transaction code monthly when I pay my credit card online. Have you signed up to a regular payment for that amount using your credit card account?


----------



## geri (21 Apr 2018)

That's it! Just checked the balance on my credit card and it was €22.10. The transaction code up to now has been UBMastercard. The code must have changed with the take over. Thanks!
Geri.


----------



## shahab (8 Aug 2018)

This is payment of the statement balance of Ulster bank Master Card either DD or manual.


----------

